# Idiots guide to jacking and axle stands?



## Kenco (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm going to get a 4 wheels powder coated next week on my 2010 GT-R. I presume the company will jack and axle stand and remove all 4 wheels at once.

Must say I'm a little nervous about this and would ideally like to provide them with some info on the best method to carry this out.

I've had a search, but struggling to find the info.

Anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

There are 4 really hard rubber jack points under the sills, I'd personally put the jack stands on these. You'll then need to actually jack the car up on another point.

When I did this to send my calipers off I used a large flat piece of wood and jacked up on the chassis.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If you look on ebay there is some attatchments to fit a trolley jack that sit in those jacking points.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

As well as the four plastic 'pads' mentioned, there is a rear central jacking point, look for an aluminium dome poking through the undertray and at the front, central again behind the oil drain flap in the engine undertray.


----------



## 5star (Nov 17, 2014)

The front jack point is quite a way back. I have a really low jack and it doesn't reach, so I have to drive the car onto ramps first, then slide the jack under the car. These are the ramps I got, they are really light and perfect size: http://amzn.to/2fzKQAv


----------



## Danny Danger (Jan 24, 2014)

They will most likely just jack the car up with 4 separate jacks.


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

Someone on here had their suspension arms bent by a company jacking his car up to remove the wheels, worste but was they either didn't notice or if they knew didn't tell him about it..


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Tears ago I had a vehicle damaged by an mot bay who jacked the car up using a 2 poster lift with swinging arms... on the cills! Unbelievable I know, 4 whacking great dents in the cills!

edited to add, Tears should be Years, but actually Tears seems more appropriate because I did nearly cry, a Freudian slip haha.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

5star said:


> The front jack point is quite a way back. I have a really low jack and it doesn't reach, so I have to drive the car onto ramps first, then slide the jack under the car. These are the ramps I got, they are really light and perfect size: http://amzn.to/2fzKQAv


I made mine out of 4" x 2" timber bolted together.


----------



## Kenco (Jul 25, 2003)

Thanks for the advice guys, I will try to talk them into using 4 jacks, sound like the most risk averse method


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I would'nt powder coat any wheels . Never seen a decent lasting job yet.

Slightly off subject what's the actual cost to do them?


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Hear you are!









Bobby


----------



## 5star (Nov 17, 2014)

If only the underside of my car looked as shine and fresh as that!


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

you mean to say your bottoms not that clean?

Bobby


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

5star said:


> If only the underside of my car looked as shine and fresh as that!


we will clean your bottom and make it look pretty:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

Skint said:


> I would'nt powder coat any wheels . Never seen a decent lasting job yet.
> 
> Slightly off subject what's the actual cost to do them?


I had the badly kerbed golden wheels on my Scoob powder-coated to anthracite when I got it and they looked like new 6 years later. I had the GTR ones re-done when I got the car 3 1/2 years ago and they still look perfect. If they're looked after I don't see why they wouldn't be OK?! They cost around £60 a wheel (in the northeast at least).


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Skint said:


> If you look on ebay there is some attatchments to fit a trolley jack that sit in those jacking points.


The BMW jack pads fit into the Nissan jacking point slots in the GTR chassis, you can buy these rubber pads off eBay, they are very cheap and do a great job spreading the jacking point load and also keep the jack arm off the cars sills.

I bought 4 of these and they do the job really well, eBay item number 15110454233


----------

